# Selby to York



## Harv (20 Oct 2014)

Thinking of doing this as another family ride next week.

Anyone got any tips?

Where is the best place to park in Selby?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Oct 2014)

the cycle path from Ricall to somewhere south of York is really sweet - and there's an astronomical bonus along the way. But.....you might be better off getting back on to the road just after the former station building where the path crosses the B1222. The road past the sewage farm can be a bit smelly, but the cycle route beyond the B1222 is poor - obscure, narrow, winding and, unbelievably, crosses York racecourse on some kind of metal mesh mat.

If you don't know York then take a good look at the map as you go in - the one-way system is convoluted.

You can get to Ricall through Barlby. After that there's a short stretch along the A19. If memory serves there's a footpath beside the main road - but I've not ridden on it so I've no idea of its condition.

There's a car park at Selby station.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

> After that there's a short stretch along the A19. If memory serves there's a footpath beside the main road - but I've not ridden on it so I've no idea of its condition


I did this bit back in September - its OK, surface is good and shouldn't be an issue even with younger kids on bikes. There is a good grass verge between you and the traffic (over a metre wide) and the cycle path is plenty wide enough and later on a barrier between you and the road.
After Ricall there is a short narrow section before the start of the 'off-road' (but tarmac) route into York - this would be the biggest 'problem' area. Surface is fine, there is a barrier between you and the traffic, but no verge and the path is a touch narrow. If you need any cyclists here you may just need to wait for a few moments for them to pass - but it is a very short section and no big deal.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2014)

I camp on the racecourse most years and the track to Selby and back is something I enjoy. I always do it solo and quite quick whilst the wife is doing whatever they do to get ready for going out.


----------



## Harv (21 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

I'll check out the car park at selby station. Any idea of how much it costs? I ask as I stayed at York station once and the parking fee was very high.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Oct 2014)

If I were you I wouldnt park in selby as the bike path proper ( the off road bit ) actually starts in a small village outside selby I would park there then you wont have to pay.

If you have a look here you can often park near here ->

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.8...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sILSgcbg9jJjSjP01xBAO0Q!2e0 

this is at riccall and in front of you is the blue sign for the cycle route and that is the bit that goes down the path at the side of the A19 that leads the the off road part of the cycle path proper.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Oct 2014)

Harv said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> I'll check out the car park at selby station. Any idea of how much it costs? I ask as I stayed at York station once and the parking fee was very high.


Parked there a while back myself £2 all day on a weekend, but will be more through week


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I did this bit back in September - its OK, surface is good and shouldn't be an issue even with younger kids on bikes. There is a good grass verge between you and the traffic (over a metre wide) and the cycle path is plenty wide enough and later on a barrier between you and the road.
> *After Ricall there is a short narrow section before the start of the 'off-road' (but tarmac) route into York* - this would be the biggest 'problem' area. Surface is fine, there is a barrier between you and the traffic, but no verge and the path is a touch narrow. If you need any cyclists here you may just need to wait for a few moments for them to pass - but it is a very short section and no big deal.


if I understand you correctly there is a work-around - you take the first left as you go in to Riccall and a crescent shaped road leads you to the beginning of the tarmac path. There is a kerb, though.

One thing I forgot to mention - the descent on to the B1222 at the old railway station is quite steep and a bit slippery - so it might be an idea to go down in front of the kids.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> if I understand you correctly there is a work-around - you take the first left as you go in to Riccall and a crescent shaped road leads you to the beginning of the tarmac path. There is a kerb, though.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention - the descent on to the B1222 at the old railway station is quite steep and a bit slippery - so it might be an idea to go down in front of the kids.


Not sure. We went into Ricall, then just as we were leaving it, heading north, there was another road that was a dead end, this led to the narrow section that was maybe 100m long running alongside the A19... I didn't see another route, but we were following the trans pennine trail so were not really looking for anything else if you get my drift


----------



## Harv (22 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> If I were you I wouldnt park in selby as the bike path proper ( the off road bit ) actually starts in a small village outside selby I would park there then you wont have to pay.
> 
> If you have a look here you can often park near here ->
> 
> ...



Thanks Phil! I'll start from there.


----------



## Harv (28 Oct 2014)

Thanks for all your help. Did the ride today and had good fun. Definitely a good idea setting off from Riccall.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> and there's an astronomical bonus along the way.


Not forgetting, the 'Fisher Of Dreams'....... at Naburn


----------



## Goldie (4 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not forgetting, the 'Fisher Of Dreams'....... at Naburn



I always used to find that inexplicably frightening


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2015)

Goldie said:


> I always used to find that inexplicably frightening



I like the Dog widdling on the bike, nice humorous touch






Isn't there the 'Solar System' spread out along there?


----------



## Slioch (5 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Isn't there the 'Solar System' spread out along there?



It is indeed. The Sun is located next to the A64 York outer ring road, and Pluto is just north of Riccall. And I believe you'll find Uranus close to the minor road to Stillingfleet that crosses the track.


----------

